# Classic American Light Roadsters



## SirMike1983 (Jul 11, 2015)

A few shots of a 1940 Westfield Sports Roadster and a 1947 Schwinn New World. These represent attempts by American companies to revive the adult bicycle market in the U.S. during the 1930s-1950s. They represent a unique era in which American makers were updating their adult bicycle lines to mimic British designs. While not nearly as popular or successful as the British designs, they are still good quality, classic bicycles with a lot of appeal.

These bicycles may look the same at first glance, but they have some subtle yet meaningful differences. These include the frame construction, frame angles, and braking. They're both a lot of fun.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2015/07/early-modern-american-light-roadsters.html


----------



## Greg M (Jul 11, 2015)

Mmm, Mmm. Gotta love a classic roadster.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm really starting to like these American roadsters. I have overlooked them in favor of English bikes, me being over 6 foot tall. It seems the 23" American roadsters are scarce as hens teeth. For that matter even the shorter frames are somewhat uncommon in the open market. I have seen a Shelby Flyer and Huffman roadster for sale but I need to thin the herd before dragging fresh ones in. I've been rounding up some odds and ends for my prewar BF Goodrich badged Schwinn New World and hope have it out on the road before summer is over. The only information I have seen on the Goodrich is a 1939 sales add. 

The handlebar stem on your New World looks considerably taller than mine, is it the OE stem? When mine is at safe insertion there is 2 1/4" left.

How do you like them Banjo Brothers Minnehaha bags? I have the small barrel on my Rudge and the clasp isn't very secure. I squarshed the clasp to get better bite on the strap and that helps. I'm considering the medium bag for my Raleigh DL-1.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 12, 2015)

The razorback stems that came with these were a little longer than most. I also have used Cycletruck stems in the past as well, but those are even taller. 

There was an early 1950s Schwinn World Tourist for sale in Florida about 2 years ago with a 23 inch frame. I do not know what became of it. The 23 inch frame earlier bikes are very uncommon compared to 21 or 19 inch frames.

I like those little bags. Some need the clip tightened a bit, and some seem ok from the factory. They're decent quality and a good value. I like the Carradice zipper roll bags the best, but those are very expensive and I currently only have one of them.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 14, 2015)

those are real beauties.  Probably aimed at 8th Air Force veterans.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 20, 2015)

One from this evening: 1940 Westfield Sports Roadster

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2015/07/hot-weather-and-1940-columbia-sports.html


----------

